# Good reptile shops in Derby area?



## Napalm (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi all, been reading the forums for a while but never joined.

Just recently moved to Derby and was wanting to know if any one has any recommendations for a good Reptile shop in the area. Don't mind having to travel a little to make sure I get the right service.

Thanks in advance

Nathan (and Lucretia, my beardie)


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

hi the best ones i know are wharf reptiles in pinxton which is really easy to find from derby and is about 15-20 mins from derby city centre Wharf Aquatics - Tropical Marine Pond Fish Aquariums Reptiles 
and the mill garden centre in chesterfield which is about 30 mins drive from derby city centre


----------



## Napalm (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Martin, will have to check them out

Napalm


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to think the Mill was a good reptile shop... However, I now will never spend money in there again.

I've never had any problems with Wharf though


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

hi neep neep can you tell me why you dont like the mill we were going to go, but would be interested to hear your views on them


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> hi neep neep can you tell me why you dont like the mill we were going to go, but would be interested to hear your views on them


You have a PM


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

could you tell me why you dont like it


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

PM on its way


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

neep why??

oh 1 stop pets n exotics bardhills roundabout nr brian clough way


----------



## caitlyns_mummy (Feb 22, 2008)

I go to Wharf at Pinxton and find them great (even booked a holiday for my BD) even tho i didnt get my Bd from there (i do get my tropical fish fromthere) but they are helpful i would recommend them..


----------



## Napalm (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys, will probably visit wharf then.

Napalm


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Wharf are great for fish, not so great for reptiles tho, infact, i wouldnt spend anything in there ever again


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Chesterfield's not too far from Derby, take a look at this one: Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> Wharf are great for fish, not so great for reptiles tho, infact, i wouldnt spend anything in there ever again



to be fair kev ive never had any problems with warf...

mabey a couple of times when busy they dont have enough time to sort every1 out so u end up sorting yourself..

but as for animals from there... never had problems and same with equipment...

same with ym sister.. everything from there fine..

same with every1 else i know whos been there...

good shop and yes they are better with fish.. hence why its calle warf AQUATICS ... just they noticed that there is money to be made from reptiles and expanded their business 

peace

James


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

To also be fair, the majority of people probably haven't had a problem with the Mill at Chesterfield either. I never did, until a single incident changed my opinion entirely.

But it's isolated incidents (as in my experience of the Mill) that can be inexcusable and thus put individuals off shopping there. This may be what happened in Kev's case?


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> To also be fair, the majority of people probably haven't had a problem with the Mill at Chesterfield either. I never did, until a single incident changed my opinion entirely.
> 
> But it's isolated incidents (as in my experience of the Mill) that can be inexcusable and thus put individuals off shopping there. This may be what happened in Kev's case?



since i moved... warf is my local... i spend a fair ammount of time in there.. and in most cases dont even ened to ask befor looking at hatchlings etc... although i do out of respect/politeness..

i have had a big talk with kev.. where he told me all his problems with warf... and its understandable why he is annoyed... however no need to voice it on a forum... if he has problems they should be voiced silently via PM...

im good friends with gaz and shaun from warf... both of them good guys...

granted... gaz can seem a bit "arsy" some times but thats jsut him 

realy they ened more space there.. they are tucked in a small room...

----------

i cant comment on mill as i have never been.. although would like to..

postcode ??

peace

James


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

VieT said:


> however no need to voice it on a forum... if he has problems they should be voiced silently via PM...


I'm afraid I disagree - I think all opinions should be allowed to be voiced on the forum. Would be a bit biased otherwise! 

Postcode for the Mill is S41 9AG.


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> I'm afraid I disagree - I think all opinions should be allowed to be voiced on the forum. Would be a bit biased otherwise!
> 
> Postcode for the Mill is S41 9AG.




granted your oppinions on it shoud be voiced... but the topic says clearly "good rep shops" so him coming on and saying "errr warf are cak" is un needed...

peace

James


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

VieT said:


> granted your oppinions on it shoud be voiced... but the topic says clearly "good rep shops" so him coming on and saying "errr warf are cak" is un needed...
> 
> peace
> 
> James


are you kidding me ? pointing out a shops strong and weak points... hardly calling them cack is it ?

just out of curiosity, have you had any of your animals from wharf for over a year yet ? if not... no offence, but your herping knowledge may be a little young to understand my concerns.

also not as if i have gone into specifics is it ?


----------



## reaper_667 (Nov 18, 2007)

well just to add my two peneth lilly my bosc came from warf and was healthy and strong very reasonable and and they were very helpfull 
the mill however i went there looking for a paduera pictus the big headed gecko after seeing them listed on there web site and baught what i was told was a juvenile despite my better judgement ..since a it seemed to be climbing a wall b seemed very pail c seemed very small but on there insistence it was a padeura pictus and would grow alot it was only a baby and this was the reason for the diffrences i got 2 of them 
then after a fortnight one died and the other not growing i did alot of checking and found her to be a padeura bastardi a totally different rep to what she was suppost to be they only grow to half the size of a pictus are alot lighter in colour and climb walls so she was fully grown not a juvenile at all so judge of this what you will.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

reaper_667 said:


> well just to add my two peneth lilly my bosc came from warf and was healthy and strong very reasonable and and they were very helpfull
> the mill however i went there looking for a paduera pictus the big headed gecko after seeing them listed on there web site and baught what i was told was a juvenile despite my better judgement ..since a it seemed to be climbing a wall b seemed very pail c seemed very small but on there insistence it was a padeura pictus and would grow alot it was only a baby and this was the reason for the diffrences i got 2 of them
> then after a fortnight one died and the other not growing i did alot of checking and found her to be a padeura bastardi a totally different rep to what she was suppost to be they only grow to half the size of a pictus are alot lighter in colour and climb walls so she was fully grown not a juvenile at all so judge of this what you will.


Cant say i particularly liek the Mill either, not so much for the quality of the animals or the prices, but because the staf fare so generally un-interested.

tbh, i have pretty much wrote shops off alltogether now for livestock, only ever really buy CB stuff from shows, and out of the maybe 50 or so animals ive had from shows and breeders, i think ive only ever had a problem with one... and that was probably my fault !

where as stuff from wharf, ive prob had say 15 animals, and problems with 12 ? have to say, i got my first snake from there and that was fine, but that was back in the days dave was running the place, much better knowledge and quality then.


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

thats a blast from the past...
old snakey dave.... had sum top laughs with him....
shame it all went pear shaped..same as craig...

wharf is a top shop, ive had all my animals from there and id recommend them to anyone...
all mine are still going strong and my mellors is now 3.....
top shop, top guys....


----------



## reaper_667 (Nov 18, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> Cant say i particularly liek the Mill either, not so much for the quality of the animals or the prices, but because the staf fare so generally un-interested.
> 
> tbh, i have pretty much wrote shops off alltogether now for livestock, only ever really buy CB stuff from shows, and out of the maybe 50 or so animals ive had from shows and breeders, i think ive only ever had a problem with one... and that was probably my fault !
> 
> where as stuff from wharf, ive prob had say 15 animals, and problems with 12 ? have to say, i got my first snake from there and that was fine, but that was back in the days dave was running the place, much better knowledge and quality then.


 
gotta addmit im a bit wary of shows now went to one with the girlfriend and she fell in love with a scruffy agama and "rescued" it as she put it and after vet bills and 3 weeks of trying to get it sorted including 5 days of force feeding after it collapsed it died and its mystery illness took out half of my reps by the time it was done and to this day i dont know what it had even blood tests didnt show anything.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Kev132 said:


> Wharf are great for fish, not so great for reptiles tho, infact, i wouldnt spend anything in there ever again


Neither would I, not from what I saw last time I went


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

i had my 2 collareds from there and never had a problem......nice and friendly staff.
I wouldn't buy any more reps from there but that's purely because they don't stock what i want.(yellowheads (collareds))


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Me and Ed use both One stop and The Mill and we are more than happy with both.

One stop is closer to us though and we have had a very personal service from them. They were even giving us advice over the telephone at 7.30pm!


----------



## geckosport (Mar 16, 2008)

Go 1 stop, there the best, I got my gecko there friday.

They also give you lot's of helpful advice, and let you hold the lizards.


----------



## reaper_667 (Nov 18, 2007)

geckosport said:


> Go 1 stop, there the best, I got my gecko there friday.
> 
> They also give you lot's of helpful advice, and let you hold the lizards.


yeah got to admit was inone stop earlier and they seem to know there stuff and be nice and helpfull good shop


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Wharf ! Those guys rock.

A lot of people might not agree with them but they don't care they ain't stupid.


----------



## ShelleyBear (Oct 15, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> Me and Ed use both One stop and The Mill and we are more than happy with both.
> 
> One stop is closer to us though and we have had a very personal service from them. They were even giving us advice over the telephone at 7.30pm!


 
I've been recommended one stop.
Do you still have the number?

Thanks, Shelley x


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

we went to a shop that people are praising in this thread this afternoon, and we wernt impressed at all, there was a dead snake in one of the vivs that had obviously been dead a while because it smelled very strong and there was flies crawling on it, loads of tortoises crammed in small vivs, and tarantulas mislabled as to what they were, some were very obvious to anyone with even a basic knowledge of tarantulas, cant mention any names but the aquatics section was a bit better :whistling2:


----------



## *lisa* (Nov 4, 2008)

has anyone ever been to codnor pet shop. if so what did you think?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

where is it?


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

*lisa* said:


> has anyone ever been to codnor pet shop. if so what did you think?


 
If people think Wharf and Mill are bad, don't even bother to set foot to Codnor. :whistling2:


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

I think Wharf are the best so far discussed. The mill seems ok but haven't bought anything from there. I have had nothing but problems with 1 stop. All of the advice they have given me is suspect. Rather than saying they aren't sure or don't know they just blag everything. I've seen a lot of mis-labelled animals, inflated prices and doubts about where they have recieved their animals from. They also 'rescued' a water monitor. Kept it fopr a few months and then when I went in there was a special offer, today only £199.00 sticker on it's viv!!! Nice rescue (for a profit):whistling2:. As for Codnor, not with a barge pole!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that bad is it? well when we went to the unnamed aquatic and reptiles shop:whistling2: they had B.vagans named as shri lanken red rumps??? and where they did use scientific names they had B.vagans put on a G.aureostriata which is a ridiculous mistake to make.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

tell em


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

we were going to but they were pretty busy and the fact there was a dead decomposing snake in a viv out me off the shop totally


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Tell em , make yaself known otherwise theres no point in saying anything at all.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

im sure theres a reptile shop in alveston derby i think its called derby aquatic and reptile centre 

i personally prefere the mill than wharf they seem to have alot of reps but the staff seem so young would be the only downfall, wharf is very expensive and the staff just dont seem helpfull enough and just want a quick sale they do get some of the rare reps at times though


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I know what you mean, should of really, still though doesnt mean im just going to forget about it and keep quiet to anyone that asks about the shop.


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Shaun, young guy at wharf aquatics is very knowledgable, always willing to help out. Mill garden centre has to be my choice for selection and cleanliness though: victory:

I still choose to drive to scales and tails in leicester though - much superior to any of derbys offerings :smile:


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Shauns the man, i talk to him a lot he taught me the importance of science and true facts. He also taught me a bit about venomous snakes though he's only there part time while at uni. I like the mill aswell they seem really cool.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you have an address for mill?


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

*coughs* blatant biging up....

the salvator was taken as a rescue but not as a free rehome.. its was labeled as a rescuse as it was more of a dumped on us kind of thing.. he was rehomed for £100.00 to cover the cost of the three power suns he broke whilst swinging on lol... he was brought to the shop as a re sale animal but done in a way that was seen as a rescue from the life he would have had.. in a 4x2x2...

there are no inflated prices here as i have since took over the whole reptile section i come from a private collection based background and certainly wouldnt be seen charging full retail prices on all my animals unless its un aviodable...

ask any one on this forum matey...i am/was a regualr customer as warf and know whats what with it even more than you would to be honest...we practically bought the entire shop every friday...

we had a nice visit from matt (fangio) emma (yellow rat girl) sami n mason, dan (luke n dan) darwin and many many many more people of this forum and i welcome all critisisum as if i dont know or cant see what ''looks'' wrong in my shop then i cannot grow as a shop keeper!!!

so everyone please post any queries you have with onestop!!

FROM WHEN I STARTED AS SUPERVISOR AFTER THE RE-FIT... BEFORE WAS NOT MY CONTROL SO NOT ELIGEABLE FOR ANYTHING AND CANNOT DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT NOW ANYWAY...

hope to see some feed back from this 

thanks Jon


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

SiUK said:


> you have an address for mill?


The Mill Garden, Pet & Aquatic Centre

The Mill
Whittington Way, 
Whittington Moor, 
Chesterfield, 
S41 9AG
01246 260718

:2thumb:


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> *coughs* blatant biging up....
> 
> the salvator was taken as a rescue but not as a free rehome.. its was labeled as a rescuse as it was more of a dumped on us kind of thing.. he was rehomed for £100.00 to cover the cost of the three power suns he broke whilst swinging on lol... he was brought to the shop as a re sale animal but done in a way that was seen as a rescue from the life he would have had.. in a 4x2x2...
> 
> ...


No criticism from me mate - well looked after livestock and friendly staff everytime ive visited - and I wish you would sell those dartfrogs as im still tempted by them:lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah matey come get them... im going up to see the milli tonight what sex you after again?

Jon


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> *coughs* blatant biging up....
> 
> the salvator was taken as a rescue but not as a free rehome.. its was labeled as a rescuse as it was more of a dumped on us kind of thing.. he was rehomed for £100.00 to cover the cost of the three power suns he broke whilst swinging on lol... he was brought to the shop as a re sale animal but done in a way that was seen as a rescue from the life he would have had.. in a 4x2x2...
> 
> ...


will have to come over somewhen, your talking about one stop not wharf right?


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> yeah matey come get them... im going up to see the milli tonight what sex you after again?
> 
> Jon


Im unsure atm mate, as mines still too young to sex. I was thinking of a female, as it doesnt matter if mine turns out male or female then as im after a 1.2 trio...


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

ha yeah si.. onestop..

it would be good to meet you matey.. are you comming to the ihs..
il pm you later ive got a corbra talk for you to come to and meet some very very very experienced hot keepers...

Jon


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> ha yeah si.. onestop..
> 
> it would be good to meet you matey.. are you comming to the ihs..
> il pm you later ive got a corbra talk for you to come to and meet some very very very experienced hot keepers...
> ...


thats cool mate


----------



## derbyleighton (Sep 10, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> *coughs* blatant biging up....
> 
> the salvator was taken as a rescue but not as a free rehome.. its was labeled as a rescuse as it was more of a dumped on us kind of thing.. he was rehomed for £100.00 to cover the cost of the three power suns he broke whilst swinging on lol... he was brought to the shop as a re sale animal but done in a way that was seen as a rescue from the life he would have had.. in a 4x2x2...
> 
> ...


 
hi mate ive been in a few times and only met a couple of the guys in there that seemed to know there stuff im not havin a dig all the animals are spot on and the shops looking better each time i visit i was refused mice once by the women i said i wanted them to breed for food she said no not aloud to sell for live feeding (i never said live feeding) nor did i want for live feeding but at 29yo to be refused mice anoyed:bash: me and i brought elsewere but like i said still visit the shop still and is still the best local shop to borrowash for me:2thumb:
thanks leighton


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah you were around yesterday i belive ... you came to meet simon?

that was years ago matey when stuart was running the place.. the only reason i know is that i was here when you had just left and one of the other staff told me lol...

Jon


----------



## derbyleighton (Sep 10, 2007)

i never came in the shop yesterday but i was in on saturday and i brought a snake from the car park yesterday? lol was you in on saturday ? i dont no any names in there, like i said not having a dig i wouldnt want to own a shop these days as theres 2 many preying eyes and 2 many so called experts i use to go to the one at alveston derby but that closed down


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

yes mate was in sat, i used to go to alvaston too kev was a good bloke, shame he was scared of pretty much everything


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

1 stop has turned itself into a very good reliable rep shop. all the animals are well cared for. and jon knows his stuff, he told me a week ago what my rep vet has only just worked out was wrong with my gecko! cheers jon x, the entertainment is good fun as well, just ask tina and jon lol


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I have bought from both the Mill and Wharf and been more than happy with both, no complaints whatsoever, would be happy to spend a fortune in both and be sure of good service and advice.:2thumb: 

Don't know if Gaz is on RFUK but if so....Dave the Ig is fantastic he has settled in well.Many thanks.:no1:


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

wharf and one stop pets are about the best ive been to around the derby area PERSONALLY never had any bad experience at either and the staff are always willing to help you the best they can.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

gex23 said:


> I still choose to drive to scales and tails in leicester though - much superior to any of derbys offerings :smile:


 
Agree, I live on the derby/leicester border and have been to all the shops people have mentioned but wouldnt go to any of them apart from scales and tails in leicester. And wharf that everyone is praising so much, dont get me started on them.:devil: Only one are cant comment on is onestop as never been there.


----------



## KattyLiz (Dec 13, 2009)

How come Neep? I got my first Dragon from a shop in Derby, but can't remember where n now can't seem to find anywhere that does Chinese Water Dragons.  I live in Sheffield n don't mind driving if it's a good place.
Where abouts is this one stop?? x


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

depending on what end of derby you're in...theres a good reptile shop on mansfield road nearer the nottingham end though


----------



## spiral-focus (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I've spent the past 4 months looking into whats available from the shops mentioned in this thread, and a few others I've found along the way.

I'm new to owning reptiles. I have one Bearded Dragon, and he's around 8months old now.

With regard to 1stop - they have moved to new premises in Long Eaton, and Tina was most helpfull when I went in with some light/heat questions.

Wharf - no problems for me personally, Boris has just come back from a 4 day boarding over the xmas period, and seems perfectly fine. Gaz, and the other fella (snake tattoo around his wrist - dont know his name) were both very helpfull, and did a good job of pointing me in the right direction etc.

The reptile shop in Alvaston down Brackens Lane has since shut down (quite some time ago by all accounts).

Had a brief look round The Mill - all seemed ok, but staff were a little 'buy whatever you want but dont ask for advice', if you know what I mean.

However..........In Allenton, in Derby, there is a great little shop called Supapet - next to the Chinese Takeaway, hardware store, and Kodak shop. The staff are friendly, the surroundings are good, the owner is very knowledgable. Only stock a small variety of reptiles as they are aquatics aswell, but do good live food that you can preorder on a regular basis (daily, weekly, monthly etc). I have locusts put aside for me every Monday, and simply go in and pick them up. They have recently (6-8 months ish) undergone a refit.

Now, I'm no expert, and these are the findings of an amateur, but with the help of information in this thread and the forum in general.

I hope this helps in some way.

Mark


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

Napalm said:


> Hi all, been reading the forums for a while but never joined.
> 
> Just recently moved to Derby and was wanting to know if any one has any recommendations for a good Reptile shop in the area. Don't mind having to travel a little to make sure I get the right service.
> 
> ...


 Hi, re your message about reptile shops in Derby, we are based in Liverpool, but come to Derby alot as family in Derby, down there every few weeks, we breed majority ouselves, please visit our website and see if there's anything that interests you, and as I say, we down there alot so delivery is no problem, thanks Kay


----------



## HP Exotics (Nov 29, 2009)

sorry forgot to put website in:- www.hpexotics.vpweb.co.uk


----------



## theRexMundi (Feb 27, 2009)

If your will to travel to Nottingham you can try the Nottingham Reptile Center.


----------



## New World Exotics (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

Just thought Id let you know were a relitively new rep and exotics shop based in Beeston, Notts, NG9 1ES.

Hope to see some of you soon! :2thumb:

Lucy 
New World Exotics


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

And well worth the visit too Lucy. Ben and I seem to be in there every other day, if not twice some days! Seeing as this thread has resurfaced, I'll add my two-penneth:

New World Exotics, Beeston - always worth a visit, even if it's just to have a nosey at all the cute furry things which I am unfortunately allergic to, and Jon and Lucy always make time for a chat or to help out.

One Stop, now in Long Eaton - the shop is now much smaller than it was and I haven't been in for a while, but they do good prices on live food (3 tubs for £4 I think) and are friendly when you go in. 

Scales and Tails, Wigston, Leicester - another cracking place to wander round. We have had KSBs from there at fantastic prices, and Dave is another one of those reptile enthusiasts that always has time for a chat and will share his knowledge with you.

The Mill, Chesterfield - The place is really nice to wander round and there's plenty of space to look at stuff. We had a pair of pygmy chameleons from there about 6 months ago and the female has just laid tonight, so that's an added bonus. There doesn't seem to be as many staff wandering about as other places we've been to, but that might be because it's quite a bit bigger, and also we don't go there so often so we're not on first name terms with the staff!

Wharf, Pinxton - I'm not totally convinced about this as a shop. I've seen things in there which haven't impressed me, but on the other hand, the staff seem fairly friendly. I bought Ben's Christmas present two years ago from there (two hatchling leopard geckos) and they're both healthy and strong.

Nottingham Reptile Centre, Sherwood - We've been in here a few times, and they are again friendly staff who will do their best to answer any questions about reptiles. They have a tegu called Thomas who wanders round the shop, which is always a good reason to visit!

Think that's my lot for now!


----------



## Cavey (Aug 4, 2009)

Incase people are still after food near Derby City Centre, I've just popped into Pets at Home and they've now got a reptile section, with live food, also a decent range of accesories etc...

Much easier than having to go to Chesterfield or Nottingham to pick some up


----------



## Creaturefeatur3 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Shops in derby*

I've just come up from Manchester to visit ... I've noted the shops that have been mentioned in the above posts and I'm off with an open mind to make my own assumptions ... 20 years keeping reps .. Looking forward to seeing how its done in derby!


----------

